# Application rejected by UberX yet approved by Lyft?



## AwClark (Oct 7, 2014)

I initially applied to be an UberX driver and went through all the motions of approval. 1st issue right out the gate was that my vehicle was unlisted online as it is so new. I have a 2015 BMW 428i Gran Coupe (The new 4 door model of the 2 door 4 series coupe). All that was listed were the 3, 5, and 7 series with the newest year to choose from being 2014. I sent multiple emails to remedy this, but nothing was done after about a week of waiting. I kept getting pestered during that time to complete my application even replying to Uber phone number txts that I couldn't as I didn't want to fill out my information knowing it was incorrect online. Regardless, I said screw it and filled it out as a 5 series online (as my specific model off the lot was closest in price to a standard 5 series), but the physical paperwork said 4 Series Gran Coupe. My thought was, well if they're having such ease contacting me this much now, then they'll have no problem contacting me about mis-matching vehicle information they have failed to fix via my personal requests. Did the background check and requested a copy; Only a couple traffic infractions from 3 years ago so seemed fine. Was left hanging for nearly 5 days with much of my information such as car pics and inspection form left in the 'pending approval' state. Then out of the blue, REJECTED. No reason why, no one to contact to ask why. Couldn't come up with a reason myself as to why besides the mis-matching car information, which wasn't really my fault at all.

Said 'eff em and signed up with Lyft which could not have been easier to do. My 2015 428 Gran Coupe was listed right there, background check cleared, and within 48 hours was given the approved stamp. Don't really know what the issue with Uber was, but it all seemed pretty shady to me that theres no means of contacting them except an email which they seem to never reply to.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

AwClark said:


> Don't really know what the issue with Uber was, but it all seemed pretty shady to me that theres no means of contacting them except an email which they seem to never reply to.


Contacting Lyft is even more difficult. As long as there is enough Lyft business in your market to keep you busy....you are better off without the other assh*les at Uber anyway. Good luck with Lyft and your new Beamer!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It sounds like your car would be perfect for UberPlus, way too nice for Lyft/UberX, and too expensive to drive for $1.10/mile!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would keep emailing Uber. See if you can get an email for one of the top people at your local office and explain the situation about the car not being listed.

I had the same problem and was eventually able to get them to add mine manually. Mine wasn't in their database because no one had ever used my make and model for UberX. When they converted to a new database it only listed cars that had been used in the past on the system and not all of the cars that were truly eligible.

For a so called "tech company", they are not to sharp technically.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

You most likely got rejected because your car is two door and not four door


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

That's odd, as from personal experience, Lyft has stricter guidelines and requirements than UberX does. Sorry to hear that. I actually just got rejected by Lyft for someone with my paperwork that was incorrect. I'm done chasing after them. I'll stick to Uber and Sidecar for now.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds like someone dropped the ball in the process. Like LookyLou said, keep emailing them until you get an acceptable answer. I got approved in 5 days and was driving, but they had the wrong vehicle in the system. I had to go to their office in San Francisco to get it fixed, and they fixed the issue on the spot.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> You most likely got rejected because your car is two door and not four door


he said in his post that he had the 4 door version...but in the confusion, perhaps Uber does think that it is the 2 door version


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I dare say that rejection is actually a blessing in disguise...
You look like a very intelligent, well educated person...
Why in hell are you looking to run your brand new BMW into the ground for peanuts?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> I would say that rejection is actually a blessing in disguise...
> You look like a very intelligent, well educated person...
> Why in hell are you looking to run your brand new BMW into the ground for peanuts?


Fu*king Ditto that!!


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

You got rejected because Uber stopped hiring smart people. You have to be fricken stupid and not know directions and if you speak English you can't work for uber


----------



## alex_87 (Oct 10, 2014)

You were not approved because vehicle listed as coupe on your title at dmv, and coupe not allowed.

dont get me wrong but You want drive 2015 bmw for Uberx , Are you an idiot ? Or simply out of you mind ?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AwClark said:


> I initially applied to be an UberX driver and went through all the motions of approval. 1st issue right out the gate was that my vehicle was unlisted online as it is so new. I have a 2015 BMW 428i Gran Coupe (The new 4 door model of the 2 door 4 series coupe). All that was listed were the 3, 5, and 7 series with the newest year to choose from being 2014. I sent multiple emails to remedy this, but nothing was done after about a week of waiting. I kept getting pestered during that time to complete my application even replying to Uber phone number txts that I couldn't as I didn't want to fill out my information knowing it was incorrect online. Regardless, I said screw it and filled it out as a 5 series online (as my specific model off the lot was closest in price to a standard 5 series), but the physical paperwork said 4 Series Gran Coupe. My thought was, well if they're having such ease contacting me this much now, then they'll have no problem contacting me about mis-matching vehicle information they have failed to fix via my personal requests. Did the background check and requested a copy; Only a couple traffic infractions from 3 years ago so seemed fine. Was left hanging for nearly 5 days with much of my information such as car pics and inspection form left in the 'pending approval' state. Then out of the blue, REJECTED. No reason why, no one to contact to ask why. Couldn't come up with a reason myself as to why besides the mis-matching car information, which wasn't really my fault at all.
> 
> Said 'eff em and signed up with Lyft which could not have been easier to do. My 2015 428 Gran Coupe was listed right there, background check cleared, and within 48 hours was given the approved stamp. Don't really know what the issue with Uber was, but it all seemed pretty shady to me that theres no means of contacting them except an email which they seem to never reply to.


I hope you get some secondary benefit from running such a nice car.

Tap you car's stats into the Government vehicle running cost calculator (link below), then think about how many $10 fares a day you need to do to cover costs.

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/calc/

Hope it all goes well for you, and you only get 5 star riders who respect what they ride instead of scuffing and ripping things


----------

